# syslog-ng needs openvpn

## schorsch_76

On my server i run gentoo with openrc. The syslog server is used over openvpn from other clients. 

When  reboot, my postgres, syslog-ng and fail2ban refuce to start. All services are in the default runlevel. How can i make syslog-ng wait for openvpn.server?

----------

## Freeky

Hi, schorsch_76!

You can add string rc_need=openvpn in this file /etc/conf.d/syslog-ng

(or something similar. I don't use openvpn and don't know right name of openvpn service).

----------

